# Grizzly G0695 Mill



## Earl (Oct 23, 2013)

I have had my G0695 for about 6 months now and I am very happy with it.  The top spindle speed is 2000 rpm.  I am considering opening it up and looking at the VFD to see if I can run it a bit faster.   Anyone done this before?    Anyone else have the 695?

Earl


----------



## astjp2 (Oct 30, 2013)

I have a similar mill and did some research, you can covert it to a 3 phase with a vfd, you can look at a DC with a drive, or there is also the option of using a sewing machine servo motor.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEWING-MACH...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f2aca7a16

I am considering the sewing machine servo myself.  Tim


----------



## Earl (Oct 30, 2013)

The g0695 comes with a built in vfd and a 3 phase motor    I was asking about increasing the max speed by changing the frequency in the vfd.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Dec 24, 2013)

Earl said:


> The g0695 comes with a built in vfd and a 3 phase motor    I was asking about increasing the max speed by changing the frequency in the vfd.



Here's my thought: As it is a belt drive, and the motor is VF, couldn't you just change the sheave? Just asking...
Also the manual states a 200-2250 speed range. So your 2000 seems low. I'm just reading the manual here.  
Bob


----------



## Beethovin (Dec 24, 2013)

Earl said:


> I have had my G0695 for about 6 months now and I am very happy with it.  The top spindle speed is 2000 rpm.  I am considering opening it up and looking at the VFD to see if I can run it a bit faster.   Anyone done this before?    Anyone else have the 695?
> 
> Earl



Before you increase the spindle speed it may be a good idea to check the max rated speed for the size/type of spindle bearing. Bearing makers supply this info in their catalogues. Some makers have higher design limits than others for the same size/type of spindle bearing.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Dec 24, 2013)

Beethovin said:


> Before you increase the spindle speed it may be a good idea to check the max rated speed for the size/type of spindle bearing. Bearing makers supply this info in their catalogues. Some makers have higher design limits than others for the same size/type of spindle bearing.



Also their guarantee is for the specified 2250 rpm max. If your is not running to that spec possibly a repair or adjustment is needed. There is a one year warranty so I would take advantage of it. Once you modify the mill, the warranty can be voided. Better give Grizzly a call either way. If it isn't the right machine for you, sell or trade it while it's still under warranty. IMHO  
Bob


----------

